# My Truck



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

My 2002 Duramax will have the plow on it soon


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Heres a couple of my first truck it's a 1987 chevy k20 silverado with an 8ft fisher speedcast.


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Looks good! What tires are you running?


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Truck looks very clean. Nice truck I like the painted grill!!


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

chs1993;1069359 said:


> Looks good! What tires are you running?


Thanks The tires are 295-75-16 nitto terra grapplers


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Frandon29;1069412 said:


> Truck looks very clean. Nice truck I like the painted grill!!


Thanks the grill was like that when i bought it i was thinking of adding a billet grill but i haven't made up my mind yet. also I put smoked recon led cab lights on I will post some recent pics of it up soon.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Both trucks are very nice trucks. What are you putting for a plow on the 2500HD?


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

mercer_me;1069584 said:


> Both trucks are very nice trucks. What are you putting for a plow on the 2500HD?


Thanks I am putting a 8ft fisher ss xblade on it


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Very sharp! The pre facelift GMT-800's were my favorites. Would look very nice with that xblade. Love that K20 as well.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Both trucks look great! I'm not much of a fan of the painted grille, but hey, to each his own!

That K20 looks to be in great shape. If you're ever looking to sell... let me know!


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

mkwl;1069600 said:


> Both trucks look great! I'm not much of a fan of the painted grille, but hey, to each his own!
> 
> That K20 looks to be in great shape. If you're ever looking to sell... let me know!


Actually the k20 is for sale and the frame is cracked but It would make a really good plow or parking lot truck.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Newdude;1069594 said:


> Very sharp! The pre facelift GMT-800's were my favorites. Would look very nice with that xblade. Love that K20 as well.


thanks Newdude i can't wait to get the xblade it will look good with the black


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, I was gonna say, it looks like the frame on the older Chevy was tweaked. It looks like the bed don't match up real good with the cab on the drivers side. Still nice trucks though.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

nice d-max. i have that same truck too. love it. i use that over the new one all the time. i use a boss v though. not shiny like the fisher ss lol


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

grf_1000;1070188 said:


> nice d-max. i have that same truck too. love it. i use that over the new one all the time. i use a boss v though. not shiny like the fisher ss lol


thanks the dmax has a ton of power and can't wait to try it out plowing this year


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

wolfmobile8;1069515 said:


> Thanks the grill was like that when i bought it i was thinking of adding a billet grill but i haven't made up my mind yet. also I put smoked recon led cab lights on I will post some recent pics of it up soon.


Billet inserts would look awesome! I bet the smoked cab lights look really good. Im a big fan of smoked lights and painted grills. Keep posting pics


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Frandon29;1070194 said:


> Billet inserts would look awesome! I bet the smoked cab lights look really good. Im a big fan of smoked lights and painted grills. Keep posting pics


It's apart right now becasue my high preusre pump went but it should be all back togeather on monday and i will take a few more pics of it.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

wolfmobile8;1069669 said:


> Actually the k20 is for sale and the frame is cracked but It would make a really good plow or parking lot truck.


Wheres it cracked? Bent Frame?

How much $$$?


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

mkwl;1070274 said:


> Wheres it cracked? Bent Frame?
> 
> How much $$$?


The frame is cracked on the passenger side where the beb and the cab meet. 
sellin it for $1500 obo

I have a pic of the frame i will post it up in this thread so you can see


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

The crack on the frame of the 1987 K20


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I might be interested in the K20 as well, but mkwl has first dibs on it for sure. Does everything else work on it? I just need a good farm truck with a plow.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

DeereFarmer;1070460 said:


> I might be interested in the K20 as well, but mkwl has first dibs on it for sure. Does everything else work on it? I just need a good farm truck with a plow.


Yup everything works except the passenger side gas tank and this truck is perfect for a farm truck and it plows good too.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It doesn't leak anything does it?


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

DeereFarmer;1070502 said:


> It doesn't leak anything does it?


Nope it just needs a new switch over valve but i have somebody comming tommorrow to take a look at it so i will let you know if it sells or not.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for the PM and congrats again on the Duramax.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

DeereFarmer;1071432 said:


> Thanks for the PM and congrats again on the Duramax.


Thanks Deere farmer i will post up some recent pics of it soon and nice powerstroke by the way. My friend has an obs 96 f350 psd with a 4inch lift and 6 inch bullhauler stacks.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

I LOVE YOUR TRUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! makes me miss may 02'!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome to teh DURAMAX Family!!!!!


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Here are some recent pics of my truck just washed it today and installed a backrack on it that I got used this week and next week it is going to get wired up for the plow.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

the truck is fukin sweet! i want a duramax that body style so bad!


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

the new boss 92;1074155 said:


> the truck is fukin sweet! i want a duramax that body style so bad!


Thanks I hope to have my plow on it next week and then get my two led spotlights and whelen mini 9m bar for the backrack.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

wolfmobile8;1069318 said:


> My 2002 Duramax will have the plow on it soon


Nice truck ! 
Even though I'm a Ford guy i do have to admit, I love the way the Chevy and GMC trucks look. 
They have a nicer interior then the Fords too. lol


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

nekos;1074306 said:


> Nice truck !
> Even though I'm a Ford guy i do have to admit, I love the way the Chevy and GMC trucks look.
> They have a nicer interior then the Fords too. lol


Thanks I think that they have a nicer interior then ford too and My second truck is going to be a 1997 f350 obs powerstroke.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Truck looks good. Get yourself a street scene grill. Billet grills are so 90's


----------



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

Very nice dmax, my next truck. EFI Live and a 5 inch MBRP straight pipe are on my wish list... along with the truck. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

SnoPro Inc;1077052 said:


> Very nice dmax, my next truck. EFI Live and a 5 inch MBRP straight pipe are on my wish list... along with the truck. Keep the pics coming!


Thanks the the truck came withe EFI Live and 5 inch turbo back magnaflow exhaust


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

i want to stacks on mine but i dont want my boat all nasty when i haul it haha


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

how much did you pick the truck up for? if you dont mind me asking


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

abbe;1078527 said:



> how much did you pick the truck up for? if you dont mind me asking


It was listed for $16000 got it down to $15250


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

How many miles on it?


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

mossman381;1078627 said:


> How many miles on it?


had 110k when I baught it now it has 116k which is very low for that year duramax


----------

